# Big Ben,Scar Fell, The Shard !



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2015)

That's the TALLEST hillock in uk ! The TALLEST building in Europe ! & a most iconic !    Just Scar Fell to do,   After more than 49yrs at being T1 I am raising money for a cure with excellent team of Drs at NEWCASTLE UNIVERCITY.  "NUC". Pls help if you can


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you have a link where people can go to make a donation Hobie?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2015)

Please donate to https://www.justgiving.com/NUCdiabetesfund  My son is 13 & we are doing "scar Fell" in the school hols. Thanks Northy


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2015)

Can you imagine ?  The security at "Big Ben"   They were brilliant. Will not say to much but Insulin pump fixed on & ready to go !  They knew exactly what it was & were very good. Much worse than through airport


----------



## Copepod (Aug 12, 2015)

Sca Fell [964m] is not the highst peak in England. Scafell Pike [978m] is the highest point. Please ensure you climb the right peak!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2015)

Will make sure its the right one


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2015)

Doing Scar fell shortly


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Doing Scar fell shortly



Enjoy the climb! Watch you don't slip on those big stones at the top!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2015)

Apparently there are a few injuries with them there pesky stones  There is suppose to be a field of them ?  Thanks Northy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Apparently there are a few injuries with them there pesky stones  There is suppose to be a field of them ?  Thanks Northy



Yes, they can be very awkward, especially if wet, so take it carefully!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2015)

Even if you don't donate this time have a read on NUC site . A very very good team.  & THANK YOU for ALL donations


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2015)

Not long for Scar Fell.  While weather ok


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2015)

Hobie - it's ONE word - Scafell - and it's pronounced like skiffle, with the A replacing the I.  Not like the mark left behind by a gash !

Think 'skaffle' Pike !  And good luck !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks TW . I have not been out on bike today & need to keep fit ish


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2015)

I wanted to do in the same year but with falling off my ladders it has been confirmed that rib is broken.  They said 2 wks to repair but after a week & a half its worse .  I am now planning to do nxt year . Thats Scafell


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> I wanted to do in the same year but with falling off my ladders it has been confirmed that rib is broken.  They said 2 wks to repair but after a week & a half its worse .  I am now planning to do nxt year . Thats Scafell


Very sorry to hear this Hobie  I hope it mends soon.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 19, 2015)

Am planning to do "The Highest Hillock" in England early nxt year. That's my 50th of T1.  Out on peddle iron tomorrow


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 19, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Am planning to do "The Highest Hillock" in England early nxt year. That's my 50th of T1.  Out on peddle iron tomorrow



Good luck with the climb next year.

Thankfully the weather's looking better for Sunday Hobie.  I'll hopefully get out for a ride too.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2016)

Am going to do next week "Biggest Hillock".  Had a tiring day at work yesterday (more than 12hrs) & need a break . Off to Lakes on Monday for a few days but cant help myself cos I am going out on mountain bike this morn  Double mad.  "Don't tell me I cant"


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2016)

Don't overdo it today - save it for The Lakes!  Hope you have a good time


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 31, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Am going to do next week "Biggest Hillock".  Had a tiring day at work yesterday (more than 12hrs) & need a break . Off to Lakes on Monday for a few days but cant help myself cos I am going out on mountain bike this morn  Double mad.  "Don't tell me I cant"



Good luck with it.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 10, 2016)

"DID DONE IT"  50yrs of T1 & have done the "Biggest Hillock" . I met some lovely people on way up & down. Set off in the sun & then in the clouds ! Rain on the way down & them "pesky" stones were hard work Northy. Took longer coming down than going up.  So that all three done now & am pleased !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 10, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> "DID DONE IT"  50yrs of T1 & have done the "Biggest Hillock" . I met some lovely people on way up & down. Set off in the sun & then in the clouds ! Rain on the way down & them "pesky" stones were hard work Northy. Took longer coming down than going up.  So that all three done now & am pleased !



Well done!   How long did it take you to do it?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 10, 2016)

Had my Libre on & I think I tested every 10 steps with perfect BG. Still took 4hrs up & 5 coming down. I must be getting old ! You allowed to take the "P" Matt  Am 53 now & after 50yrs of T1. The next day bg went up & up . A 300yd walk was hard work


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh & I had my pump on 1% &2%. Never done that before but worked well on the day


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> "DID DONE IT"  50yrs of T1 & have done the "Biggest Hillock" . I met some lovely people on way up & down. Set off in the sun & then in the clouds ! Rain on the way down & them "pesky" stones were hard work Northy. Took longer coming down than going up.  So that all three done now & am pleased !


Excellent Hobie! Well done!  Those stones are horrible when it is wet!  Big achievement to be proud of


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 11, 2016)

Well done Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you Northy & Stitch. I have been to work today carrying ladders up stairs on both jobs then up & down them . My legs want a break (no not that type of break )


----------

